
Ask HN: What's your favorite monitor for programming? - whitepoplar
I have a 2018 13&quot; MacBook Pro that I use at my desk, and I&#x27;m looking for an external monitor to accompany it. I wouldn&#x27;t say that I have poor vision, but I&#x27;ve found that extended use of my existing setup is giving me eye strain--I can see text seemingly well, but it&#x27;s difficult to focus on it for hours on end. I&#x27;d prefer something with more space and lower eye strain. Any recommendations? What&#x27;s your favorite monitor for programming? Thanks!
======
tony-allan
It's all about pixels. Don't bother with a huge screen with a resolution of
1920 x 1080.

I would be interested in something like 4K (3840 x 2160) or the best
resolution your laptop can support.

------
wheat1ey
I have one of these ([https://www.amazon.com/LG-32MA70HY-P-32-inch-Monitor-
Display...](https://www.amazon.com/LG-32MA70HY-P-32-inch-Monitor-
Display/dp/B0755KJ56W\)as) an external monitor for just that. It includes some
pretty nice features if you choose to use them, and in my opinion is a fairly
good price for what you get.

~~~
tony-allan
Perhaps this URL [https://www.amazon.com/LG-32MA70HY-P-32-inch-Monitor-
Display...](https://www.amazon.com/LG-32MA70HY-P-32-inch-Monitor-
Display/dp/B0755KJ56W)

